
What Is Happening with Web Components and Polymer - nemanjapopovic
Recently it looks very slow in area of Web Components and Polymer. Do you think that there is still a future for it. Would you use it for your next big project that should last 5 or more years?
======
ergo14
Why would you say its looking slow? The announcements on google IO and other
conferences were awesome.

There are lots of components released by users and big companies like General
Electric. Google adopted polymer for youtube (including the "main" youtube.com
- beta layout is polymer powered) - EA used it for battlefield 1 website,
slack was looking for polymer experts. It looks very active to me on github.
Just because it doesn't get the love it deserves here on HN it doesn't mean it
is not used.

Web Components themselves as a standard are agreed on by vendors, it is a W3C
standard, yes there is future for it.

[https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/blog/](https://www.polymer-
project.org/1.0/blog/) \- just recently App Toolbox was released.

~~~
ergo14
Also chrome uses polymer components for parts of its UI.

